# COD: World at war - Cannot connect to online service / No or bad challenge address



## Darren (Nov 15, 2008)

I pre-ordered COD WAW and it arrived yesterday, I've been playing it since without any problems, I even played this morning without a hitch. Loaded up the game a few hours later to be greeted with an error staying "Cannot connect to online service". Sometimes I get a message saying "No or bad challenge address".

This only happens on multiplayer, I disabled KasperSky and Windows Firewall but get the same problem, bearing in mind the game was working fine earlier even with the firewalls on previously



Edit:



3870x2 said:


> hmm, thats new.... could i suggest maybe the server is down? this often happens when they need to do maintenance, primarily with a new game, like this one.



Could you please connect online and see if the servers are down (If you've got the game) thanks.

Edit 2:



TheMailMan78 said:


> Here
> 
> Answer



Thanks. 

edit 3:

Ignore this post, COD's master server was briefly down. It's been fixed now Happy gaming.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2008)

hmm, thats new.... could i suggest maybe the server is down? this often happens when they need to do maintenance, primarily with a new game, like this one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here

Answer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2008)

Its running again. You should be able to join now.


----------



## GLD (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought the game on Tuesday/launch day. I have had the worst time trying to connect to an online game. I have only been successful about 20% (or less) of the time. PB is updated before each session. This is complete POOH! I tell you. They need to fix this!


----------

